# Denbigh Asylum... our take. PIC HEAVY.



## TeeJF (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys... Denbigh Asylum - you've all doubtless been there, seen it, done it. Well so have we now... at least most of it, because we couldn't get near the front wing of the building and the oh so inviting clock tower because of the demo team working on site. It's really getting dropped very quickly so if you're going to go take a look I suggest you do it sooner, not later.

I didn't know about the nasty man with his pet bear but he wasn't around when we were there. Having said that we did get shouted at very aggresively when we were in one of the corridors. You'd think that meant we'd been spotted but we walked right past a workman with his back turned to us and he hadn't a clue; neither were we followed. accosted or yelled at further. So we left the asylum wondering if we'd imagined it!

No history here... no point, everyone knows about this place, especially after Most Fraudulent (Haunted) Live paid a visit a couple of years back... suffice it to say it's a big asylum and it's still got a lot to captivate the imagination, not least what we took to be isolation cells in one area.

And I really would like to know who "Ginger" is and if he/she ever made it into office  Answers on a postcard please!

*The first ward right next to our point of entry...*









*One floor higher and another ward...*








*The distant clock tower which we could not get to because a demo team were working between us and the front part of the site precventing us crossing...*








*Fuse box...*








*Beautiful lime stone brick work...*








*Just occasionally the decor has survived the damp and chavvery so then you can easily imagine how it once was...*








*Shameless self portrait time - but in view of some of the recent postings I kept my t*ts and ass covered for those amongst you with a sensitive disposition* 








*Gloomy and oppressive...*








*Some parts of the asylum still look magnificent...*








*I wonder if this brickwork was the original finish but then it was plastered over? It looks pretty enough to have been a feature...*








*Part of a mosaic in what appears to have been a reception area... *









*The old revolving doors in the same area...*









*Stairs lead off from the reception area with some serious glass ware. I'm not sure the H&S Nazis would allow this feature nowadays!*








*Asylum or nick?* 








*Decay...*








*A much brighter, airy ward... I wonder why they weren't all like this?*








*Beautiful architecture...*








*Was this doll a substitute child for a female patient?*








*So did Ginger ever get elected? I hope not if this is what she does to buiildings!*








*Not all the wards are wide open spaces. here a big ward is partitioned off into several smaller spaces.*








*I've seen record players in several asylum and hospital sites. Reminds me of "One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest".*








*Not much privacy with these curtains!*








*The NHS don't appear to attach much importance to the security of documentation. This is just one of several documents we saw. At least this one isn't sensitive...*








*Ornate tile work...*








*Demolition...*








*The chapel interior stripped bare...*










*The mortuary autopsy room, minus table...*








*Cold store!*







*
We hope you found something worth looking at here. Enjoy Denbigh whilst you can because there won't be much left soon! ​*

*Our full photo set from Denbigh is on line through the link below...*


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 11, 2011)

Again some brilliant pictures of one of my fav places........theyr certainly going to town on it aren't they. Thanku


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 11, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> theyr certainly going to town on it aren't they. Thanku



You are most welcome. Yes they are seriously trashing it. Mind you if they don't the weather and the chavs will do much the same thing, just a bit slower.


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 12, 2011)

I enjoyed your report.

The chapel ceiling is lovely!

Glad you didn't bump into beardy!


----------



## mookster (Aug 12, 2011)

Sad to see bits of it coming down, so glad I got to climb the clocktower of death - most dangerous thing I've ever done!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 12, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Glad you didn't bump into beardy!



What's the low down on this individual then? I assume he's either the owner or security? Is he a thump first ask questions later?



mookster said:


> Sad to see bits of it coming down, so glad I got to climb the clocktower of death - most dangerous thing I've ever done!



balls of steel clearly!!!


----------



## mookster (Aug 12, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> What's the low down on this individual then? I assume he's either the owner or security? Is he a thump first ask questions later?



He's more a 'set the dog on you first, tell you to fuck off later' kind of person...

I wish I'd videod going up the clocktower, it was incredible.


----------



## sparky. (Aug 13, 2011)

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

even though its getting worse i still think this place is worth a little visit it would have been such a nice building to see just after it closed , good stuff mate


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 21, 2011)

It's actually still really good but it's very difficult to get to the admin block now because the hall and theatre are gone so you have to cross a wide open space and with demo on site that's a no no. But it will all be gone soon the rate they are dropping it.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 21, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> It's actually still really good but it's very difficult to get to the admin block now because the hall and theatre are gone so you have to cross a wide open space and with demo on site that's a no no. But it will all be gone soon the rate they are dropping it.



That's sad really yet another interesting site gone


----------



## mookster (Aug 23, 2011)

They can't demolish everything because historically it's one of the most important buildings in Wales as well as being II* listed, the admin/front block will be most likely stripped to a shell and rebuilt inside in conversion.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2011)

I so hope you are right buddy... I wouldn't put it past them to organise another "mysterious fire" though.


----------



## tim1989 (Aug 23, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> It's actually still really good but it's very difficult to get to the admin block now because the hall and theatre are gone so you have to cross a wide open space and with demo on site that's a no no. But it will all be gone soon the rate they are dropping it.



They aren't demolishing it, its just a demo company doing the work on the place, as elected and hired by Denbighshire County Council. They are making the main listed building weather-proof before winter sets in. New roof, windows etc, getting rid of asbestos and dry rot etc. There are no other plans as of yet (not that have been made public anyway)


----------



## smiler (Aug 23, 2011)

Another great post and pics from you guys, Thanks.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2011)

smiler said:


> Another great post and pics from you guys, Thanks.



You're most welcome...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2011)

tim1989 said:


> They aren't demolishing it, its just a demo company doing the work on the place, as elected and hired by Denbighshire County Council. They are making the main listed building weather-proof before winter sets in. New roof, windows etc, getting rid of asbestos and dry rot etc. There are no other plans as of yet (not that have been made public anyway)




Hells teeth! It makes a change to hear something approaching good news with regard to these sites, especially after "mysterious fires" etc. Thanks for putting us right.


----------



## 0xygen (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, the demo team seem to be more enthusiastic than ever! Good you got to see this place. Great place to explore and kinda creepy (in a good, edgey kind of way) although I founf the locals perhaps somewhat creepier!

Nice one,

-0xy


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 1, 2011)

The locals are a bit wierd yes! Reminds me of The League Of Gentlemen....


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 1, 2011)

the main issue is with dry rot on sites like that you have to remove all the offending wood in the area as its spreads by mold hence them poss taking some of the roofs down and the manic destruction


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks very much for this, I did wonder what state the place was in. It was bad in '09 when me and 3 others went. I'm glad you took a photo of the magnificent beams in the chapel! Some great photos there  

I'm glad to hear there are people doing the place up a bit.


----------

